

How Offensive Cyber Security is Changing the Industry - mistermumble
https://communities.intel.com/community/itpeernetwork/blog/2013/10/08/how-offensive-cyber-security-is-changing-the-industry

======
gmuslera
The site have an invalid certificate?

